# Letter substitution thread



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, along the lines of the "Horse is to Stable as" thread, here's another way we can spam:

We start with 1 word. The next post has to change 1 letter in that word, and ONLY 1 letter. A change can be an addition of a letter, the subtraction, or a substitution.

For example:

Mouse

House

Hose

Host

Ghost

Once a word has changed, the change can't be "undone" by the next post (i.e. mouse....house....mouse). If a word is changed so that no other change can be made, the next post will declare that no new word is possible and post a new starting word.

First word:

Time


----------



## csb (Feb 11, 2010)

Lime


----------



## Chucktown PE (Feb 11, 2010)

Slime


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 11, 2010)

slide


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

side


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

sipe


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

snipe


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

sniper


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

sniped


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

snipped


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

snippet


----------



## maryannette (Feb 11, 2010)

snipper


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

sniper


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

stripper

(If does not count let me know and I will delete it)

edited: My bad...Thanks Mary


----------



## maryannette (Feb 11, 2010)

NO, DK. not by the rules

So ...

snipe


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

swipe


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

wipe


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 11, 2010)

wire


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

fire


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

tire


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

tore


----------



## maryannette (Feb 11, 2010)

store


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

shore


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

snore


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

snare


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

spare


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 11, 2010)

spade


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

spate


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

slate


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

Slater


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

slayer


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 12, 2010)

player


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

prayer


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 12, 2010)

IlPadrino said:


> player


And, that, sir... is my first and last spam! I am not a player of the quantity over quality post measure. Unless I can come up with something *really* witty!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> prayer


payer


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

layer


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

later


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

laser


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

taser


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

taster


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

caster


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 12, 2010)

castor

edit: it's a beaver hat; picture pending...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Astor (as in John Jacob)


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

pastor


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

paster (one who pastes)


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 12, 2010)

master


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

masterb...

hmm I'll just go with

Faster


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

fester


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

fatter


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2010)

batter


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

butter


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

putter


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

utter


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

cutter (heh...I got cutter and paster)


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

mutter


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Sutter (Winery)


----------



## Sschell (Feb 12, 2010)

shutter


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

shitter


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

hitter


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Hitler


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

hiller


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

miller


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

milker


----------



## csb (Feb 12, 2010)

milder


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

wilder


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

welder


----------



## Sschell (Feb 12, 2010)

elder


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

ender


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 12, 2010)

bender


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 12, 2010)

sender


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

tender


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 12, 2010)

fender


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

Lender


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

leader


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 12, 2010)

leaded


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

leaped


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 12, 2010)

leaked


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

peaked


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 12, 2010)

pecked


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

pecker


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 12, 2010)

packer


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Pacer (Another fine product from AMC)


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

paver


----------



## Parks and Rec (Feb 12, 2010)

paved


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

saved


----------



## Santiagj (Feb 12, 2010)

slaved

btw.... this will definately improve my scrabble skills.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

slaves


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

llaves


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

leaves


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

eaves


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

heaves


----------



## csb (Feb 12, 2010)

sheaves


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

shaves


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 12, 2010)

shares


----------



## csb (Feb 12, 2010)

shared


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

stared


----------



## Paul S (Feb 12, 2010)

spared


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

pared


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2010)

spared


----------



## Sschell (Feb 12, 2010)

pared


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

parted


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 12, 2010)

farted


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> pared


You broke one of the rules. "pared" was the word 2 posts before yours. So sez the Grammar Nazi!


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> sschell_PE said:
> 
> 
> > pared
> ...


He actually was fixing the previous rule breaker.

Back on track:



FLBuff PE said:


> farted


carted


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 12, 2010)

cartel


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Carter


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

caster


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

Custer


----------



## maryannette (Feb 12, 2010)

duster


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

busted


----------



## maryannette (Feb 12, 2010)

buster


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 12, 2010)

duster


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 12, 2010)

muster


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 13, 2010)

mister


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 13, 2010)

You guys are never gonna "win" if you don't start adding some letters!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 13, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> mister


meister


----------



## maryannette (Feb 13, 2010)

moister


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

monster


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 13, 2010)

mobster


----------



## maryannette (Feb 13, 2010)

lobster


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 13, 2010)

lobsters


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 14, 2010)

lubsters


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2010)

clubsters


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 14, 2010)

clubstars


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

clubstar


----------



## humner (Feb 14, 2010)

morningstar


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 14, 2010)

humner said:


> morningstar


It's a LETTER substitution, not word.

back on track



Dark Knight said:


> clubstar


clubster


----------



## maryannette (Feb 14, 2010)

chubster


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

hubster


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Butchers


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 15, 2010)

^^^ FAIL



Ble_PE said:


> hubster


pubster


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

puster


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A change can be an addition of a letter, the subtraction, or a substitution.

I only added one letter. There was NOTHING in the rules about rearranging them!


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> puster


pusher


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

pushed


----------



## TranspoVA (Feb 15, 2010)

gushed


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

gashed


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

cashed


----------



## TranspoVA (Feb 15, 2010)

mashed


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

mashes


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 15, 2010)

meshes


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

messes


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

tesses


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Fesses


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

fusses


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Wusses


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

Pusses


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

passes


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 15, 2010)

Posses


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Posies


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

poses


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Posts


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

poots


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

toots


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Tooth


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

booth


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 15, 2010)

boot


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

soot


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

scoot


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Scot


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

cot


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

cod


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

code


----------



## maryannette (Feb 15, 2010)

codes


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

modes


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

models


----------



## maryannette (Feb 15, 2010)

modems


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

bodems


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Bodes


----------



## maryannette (Feb 15, 2010)

bodies


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Bogies


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

Fogies


----------



## maryannette (Feb 15, 2010)

fogiest


----------



## Supe (Feb 15, 2010)

Foggiest


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

Fuggiest


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

fudgiest


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

fudgies


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

fudgier


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 15, 2010)

pudgier


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 15, 2010)

pudgies


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 15, 2010)

pudgiest


----------



## Sschell (Feb 15, 2010)

fudgiest

?


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nudgiest


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 16, 2010)

nudiest


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 16, 2010)

nudist


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> nudiest



Nudiest isn't a word.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 16, 2010)

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > nudiest
> ...


meh, I'm sure there are a couple others here that aren't words either. Good thing this isn't an official game of Scrabble.



Master slacker said:


> nudist


nudists


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2010)

that may have killed it


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

agreed.

New word:

stall


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

tall


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

talk


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2010)

stalk


----------



## Sschell (Feb 17, 2010)

Salk


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 17, 2010)

sale


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

pale


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2010)

Pales


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

pals


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2010)

palms


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2010)

Palmy


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

balmy


----------



## csb (Feb 17, 2010)

balm


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

bald


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2010)

bold


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

gold


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2010)

goad


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 17, 2010)

goat


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2010)

goats

(just want to see if VTE is monitoring this thread)


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 17, 2010)

GOATSE!

(boo-ya!)


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

goatee


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2010)

Goatees


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

goatses


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2010)

oatses

(a cheerio condition)


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

oates


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

oats


----------



## Melanie11 (Feb 17, 2010)

eats


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

beats


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

meats

(sweet, we took it to Goatse and back again. Lets avoid doing that again  )


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2010)

melts


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

molts


----------



## cement (Feb 17, 2010)

colts


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

volts


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

dolts


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 17, 2010)

dots


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

lots


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 17, 2010)

plots


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

clots


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2010)

Clops


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

flops


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

flips


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

blips


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2010)

clips


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

claps


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

caps


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

cops


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

cope


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

cape


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2010)

caper


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2010)

cap


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2010)

Clap


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

chap


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

chop


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 18, 2010)

chip


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

hip


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2010)

him


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

his


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

hiss


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

piss


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

kiss


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

kits


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)

kites


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

bites

TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry...Wrong thread


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

mites


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

miles


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2010)

smiles


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

smiley


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

smiler


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2010)

sailer


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2010)

sailor


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

tailor


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2010)

taylor


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)

Baylor


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2010)

kilt it again I think


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 18, 2010)

new rule: you call the thread killed, you put the next starting word.

New word:

white


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

write


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Writer


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

triter


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Trite


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

brite


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 19, 2010)

bite


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

biter


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 19, 2010)

bitter


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

batter


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Battery


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

buttery


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

butter


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

gutter


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

rutter


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 19, 2010)

rutted


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

rusted


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

crusted


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Crushed


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

brushed


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 19, 2010)

rushed


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

rushes


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 19, 2010)

bushes


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Bashes


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

basher


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 19, 2010)

masher


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Musher


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2010)

mushier


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2010)

Meshier


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 19, 2010)

messier


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2010)

massier


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

gassier


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2010)

grassier


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2010)

grasser


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 19, 2010)

grasses


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2010)

glasses


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2010)

gasses


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

gassed


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2010)

passed


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 20, 2010)

pissed


----------



## cement (Feb 20, 2010)

missed


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 20, 2010)

misses


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2010)

kisses


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 20, 2010)

hisses


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 20, 2010)

hissies


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2010)

sissies


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

sissiest


----------



## maryannette (Feb 22, 2010)

sassiest


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

bassiest


----------



## maryannette (Feb 22, 2010)

brassiest


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

brassest


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2010)

Brashest


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

brashes


----------



## maryannette (Feb 22, 2010)

crashes


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

crushes


----------



## maryannette (Feb 22, 2010)

crushed


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 22, 2010)

brushed


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

trushed


----------



## maryannette (Feb 22, 2010)

rushed


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

rusher


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

ruster


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

raster


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

aster


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2010)

Faster


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

Foster


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2010)

Poster


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

Poser


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2010)

Posey


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

mosey


----------



## Supe (Feb 22, 2010)

Mopey


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

dopey


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 22, 2010)

dozey


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

dozer


----------



## maryannette (Feb 22, 2010)

dozers


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 22, 2010)

dozens


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

dozen


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

doze


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 22, 2010)

daze


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 22, 2010)

gaze


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

haze


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2010)

hazel


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Hagel -Former senator from Nebraska


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2010)

Bagel - Former part of a balanced breakfast


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Bagels


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2010)

Baels


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Taels


----------



## Supe (Feb 23, 2010)

Tael


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Tae


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 23, 2010)

tale


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

tape


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

ape


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

are


----------



## chaosiscash (Feb 23, 2010)

ate


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

ale


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

pale


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Dale


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Daly


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 23, 2010)

dally


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 23, 2010)

dilly


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

dill


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Dell


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

Hell


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

help


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

helm


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 23, 2010)

held


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

hold


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

mold


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

gold


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 23, 2010)

fold


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

old


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

told


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

toad


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

road


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 23, 2010)

read


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

tread


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

thread


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 23, 2010)

threat


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 23, 2010)

threap

(to state something vehemently or persistently, especially something that somebody else has contradicted)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

treap: a binary search tree.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

reap


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

real


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

seal


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

deal


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

decal


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

decaf

(are we bored or what?)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 23, 2010)

decay (yep. quiet night now that little Flyer is off to bed.)


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 23, 2010)

delay


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 24, 2010)

relay


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

rely


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2010)

Ruly


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

Rudy


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 24, 2010)

ruby


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

rub


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 24, 2010)

PUB!

I love the pub.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

tub

I love the tub when it's a hot tub full of naked women!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

tube


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

tuber


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 24, 2010)

luber


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

lube


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

cube

(with Optimus Prime's voice)


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

cub


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

club


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 24, 2010)

clue


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

blue


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 24, 2010)

glue


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

glued


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

glues


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2010)

glutes


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

flutes


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

flute


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 25, 2010)

lute


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

Luke


----------



## maryannette (Feb 25, 2010)

luge


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 25, 2010)

lunge


----------



## maryannette (Feb 25, 2010)

lungs


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 25, 2010)

lunges


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 26, 2010)

plunges


----------



## rudy (Feb 26, 2010)

plunger


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 26, 2010)

plunder


----------



## rudy (Feb 26, 2010)

pounder


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 26, 2010)

ponder


----------



## rudy (Feb 27, 2010)

wonder


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2010)

wander


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2010)

lander


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2010)

launder


----------



## rudy (Feb 27, 2010)

lander


----------



## nashbmattPE (Feb 27, 2010)

slander


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 27, 2010)

sander


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2010)

gander


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 27, 2010)

gender


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 27, 2010)

bender


----------



## rudy (Feb 28, 2010)

tender


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

lender


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2010)

slender


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

slander


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

slunder


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2010)

Blunder


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

plunder


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

pounder

(Is that a word ???)


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

ponder


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2010)

Yonder


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

wonder


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

wonders


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2010)

Wanders


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

panders


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Sanders


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

Saunders


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounders


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

Founders


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 1, 2010)

founder


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

flounder


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2010)

flonder

(let's try to get this thing going again)


----------



## Phalanx (Mar 4, 2010)

blonder


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2010)

Blunder


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2010)

plunder


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2010)

Plunger


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2010)

lunger


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 4, 2010)

hunger


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 4, 2010)

hanger


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 4, 2010)

hanker


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2010)

Shanker


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

skanker


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2010)

Spanker


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

Spankey


----------



## maryannette (Mar 5, 2010)

spanked


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2010)

Sparked


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

parked


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2010)

parted


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

farted


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2010)

Forted


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

forte


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

forty


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

fort


----------



## maryannette (Mar 5, 2010)

port


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 5, 2010)

sort


----------



## maryannette (Mar 5, 2010)

sport


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 5, 2010)

spore


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

spare


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 5, 2010)

stare


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

share


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2010)

hare


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

haze


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2010)

Gaze


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 5, 2010)

glaze


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 5, 2010)

blaze


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 5, 2010)

blazer


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 5, 2010)

blazes


----------



## maryannette (Mar 5, 2010)

blades


----------



## rudy (Mar 6, 2010)

blames


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 6, 2010)

flames


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2010)

flares


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 6, 2010)

fares


----------



## rudy (Mar 6, 2010)

fates


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 6, 2010)

mates


----------



## rudy (Mar 6, 2010)

mites


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 6, 2010)

miles


----------



## rudy (Mar 7, 2010)

mills


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2010)

pills


----------



## maryannette (Mar 7, 2010)

hills


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 7, 2010)

chills


----------



## rudy (Mar 7, 2010)

chill


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 7, 2010)

child


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2010)

Chile


----------



## rudy (Mar 7, 2010)

while


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 7, 2010)

whole


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

whale


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2010)

shale


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

shall


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2010)

stall


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

stalk


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Stalks


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

talks


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Tacks


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

jacks


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Hacks


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

Hack


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Shack


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

stack


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

stock


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

stuck


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

spuck


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

puck


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

suck


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 8, 2010)

sack


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

pack


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Park


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2010)

spark


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Spork


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

Spock


----------



## nashbmattPE (Mar 8, 2010)

speck


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

peck


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

heck


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 8, 2010)

check


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 8, 2010)

cheek


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

chek


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2010)

Cher


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

bitch (oops, wrong thread :happy: )

her


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

here


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2010)

there


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 8, 2010)

chere


----------



## nashbmattPE (Mar 8, 2010)

chare


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 8, 2010)

chase


----------



## nashbmattPE (Mar 8, 2010)

chose


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 8, 2010)

chosen


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 8, 2010)

cosen

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 9, 2010)

cozen


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 9, 2010)

dozen


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 9, 2010)

dozer


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 12, 2010)

dozes


----------



## humner (Mar 12, 2010)

dozen


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 12, 2010)

doze


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2010)

Dose


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 12, 2010)

lose


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2010)

Loser


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 12, 2010)

poser


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2010)

Poster


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 12, 2010)

foster


----------



## nashbmattPE (Mar 12, 2010)

faster


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2010)

caster


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 12, 2010)

carter


----------



## maryannette (Mar 12, 2010)

charter


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 14, 2010)

chatter


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Hatter


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2010)

batter


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Battery


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 15, 2010)

buttery


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Butters


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 15, 2010)

utters


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2010)

utter


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Mutter


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2010)

matter


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 15, 2010)

latter


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2010)

later


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Lager


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2010)

larger


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2010)

large


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

barge


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2010)

badge


----------



## Sschell (Mar 16, 2010)

badger


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

bagger


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

tagger


----------



## Sschell (Mar 16, 2010)

Tigger


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 16, 2010)

rigger


----------



## maryannette (Mar 16, 2010)

trigger


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 17, 2010)

twigger


----------



## rudy (Mar 19, 2010)

twagger


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 19, 2010)

swagger


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 19, 2010)

sagger


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 19, 2010)

dagger


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 19, 2010)

danger


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 19, 2010)

ranger


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 19, 2010)

ringer


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 19, 2010)

singer


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 19, 2010)

stinger


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 19, 2010)

stringer


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 19, 2010)

stranger


----------



## rudy (Mar 19, 2010)

stronger


----------



## nashbmattPE (Mar 22, 2010)

strenger


----------



## cement (Mar 22, 2010)

made up words count?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2010)

cement said:


> made up words count?


Nopers



Dexman PE said:


> If a word is changed so that no other change can be made, the next post will declare that no new word is possible and post a new starting word.


I declare that no new word is possible. Below is the new starting word.

cat


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 22, 2010)

hat


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 22, 2010)

shat


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2010)

shit

(that's right. I posted it.)


----------



## Dleg (Mar 22, 2010)

slit


----------



## maryannette (Mar 22, 2010)

slut


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 22, 2010)

slot


----------



## Dleg (Mar 22, 2010)

snot


----------



## akwooly (Mar 23, 2010)

shot


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

shut


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

hut


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 23, 2010)

hat


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

pat


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

pate


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

hate


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

gate


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

gale


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

tale


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

stale


----------



## maryannette (Mar 23, 2010)

stake


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

shake


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

shape


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

share


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Mar 23, 2010)

scare


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

care


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 23, 2010)

car


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

bar


----------



## nashbmattPE (Mar 23, 2010)

bear


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 23, 2010)

beer


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

deer


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

deep


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

peep


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

peek


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

peak


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

pear


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 23, 2010)

spear


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

speak


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 23, 2010)

steak


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

steal


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

sheal


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 23, 2010)

Shear


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

hear


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

heart


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Hart (as in Bret Hart) :16:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 23, 2010)

hurt


----------



## nashbmattPE (Mar 23, 2010)

curt


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 23, 2010)

cult


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

colt

(as in Peyton Manning :laugh: )


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

jolt


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

volt


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

molt


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

mole


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

pole


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2010)

pale


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

ale


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2010)

all


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

tall


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2010)

stall


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

stale


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2010)

shale


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 24, 2010)

scale


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2010)

scare


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

scared


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 24, 2010)

cared


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

cured


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2010)

cursed


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

curse


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2010)

course


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

courses


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2010)

curses


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2010)

purses


----------



## maryannette (Mar 24, 2010)

nurses


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 25, 2010)

ncurses

(no really, wiki it)


----------



## cement (Mar 26, 2010)

Bastard!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 28, 2010)

curses


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 29, 2010)

cures


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

cure


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

cute


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

cut


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

cup


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 29, 2010)

cap


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2010)

crap


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 30, 2010)

clap


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 30, 2010)

clad


----------



## maryannette (Mar 30, 2010)

brad


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 30, 2010)

bras


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 30, 2010)

brad


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

broad


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 30, 2010)

road


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 30, 2010)

toad


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

load


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 30, 2010)

loud


----------



## soboman52 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cloud


----------



## maryannette (Mar 30, 2010)

cloudy


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 31, 2010)

cloddy


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2010)

I declare that there is no letter substitution for "cloddy" to make a new word other than the word it came from, "cloudy". Starting over.

scan


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

scat


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2010)

slat


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

slab


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

lab

(and top....ehr...flashback...wrong thread)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

tab


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

tap


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

tape


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

cape


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 5, 2010)

rape


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2010)

rope


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

dope


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Dopey


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 5, 2010)

Mopey


----------



## nashbmattPE (Apr 6, 2010)

moped


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2010)

mopped


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 6, 2010)

mopper


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2010)

hopper


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 6, 2010)

shopper


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2010)

chopper


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Chipper( as in Chipper Jones)


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2010)

shipper


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

shipped


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 7, 2010)

slipped


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

slipper


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 7, 2010)

flipper


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

flapper


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

clapper


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

chapper


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 7, 2010)

chopper


----------



## maryannette (Apr 7, 2010)

copper


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

copter


----------



## maryannette (Apr 7, 2010)

cooter


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

cooters


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

hooters


----------



## Paul S (Apr 7, 2010)

footers


----------



## nashbmattPE (Apr 7, 2010)

looters


----------



## maryannette (Apr 8, 2010)

loiters


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 8, 2010)

loiter


----------



## maryannette (Apr 8, 2010)

goiter


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 8, 2010)

coiter


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2010)

cotter


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 9, 2010)

Potter (????)


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Apr 9, 2010)

hotter


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2010)

hitter


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 9, 2010)

sitter


----------



## maryannette (Apr 9, 2010)

spitter


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 9, 2010)

spotter


----------



## Paul S (Apr 10, 2010)

splutter


----------

